# A Few Pics From Goodwood This Morning



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

My mate Tim's not actually pissing up the pit wall here despite appearances


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Lastly, this is the interior of a metalic brown  Porsche 997 Turbo Cab










Reflections off the windows made it impossible to get a clear shot, but you get the idea. Wood in a Jag maybe - in a 911


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Some people have no taste









That 8C looks stunning though


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I really do want an 8C... hmm...

Looks like a fun morning, no action shots?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't have many fetishes, as you know, but a vintage Aston Martin will always make me drool.

Great pictures Andy.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Looks like a fun morning, no action shots?


It was fun & after the torrential rain overnight a nice sunny day on the whole.

No action to photograph. It's basically a car show where people bring their own "exhibits"

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/site/content/bre...ub/Default.aspx


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Some amazing cars there.

I know there's faster and better just in those pictures of yours but I'd be exceptionally happy with a Lancia Delta like that yellow one.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> but I'd be exceptionally happy with a Lancia Delta like that yellow one.


I love the Delta and really wanted one a few years ago so took a test drive in 1 of the 16v Evo's - very dissapointing- Not that fast & fairly average handling. I was gutted.

There were lots of other great cars there, but a combination of loads of people getting in the way & me already having enough F40, XJ220, Lambo etc. photo's already, meant I was fairly selective in what I shot.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I was there too Andy - has to be one of the best "free" car events out there!

For me, it rekindled my love of the '70s Aston Martin V8s...gorgeous!

Thanks for the pics.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Andy Tims said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > but I'd be exceptionally happy with a Lancia Delta like that yellow one.
> ...


I'd take either of the Itallians thank you very much!

I used to own an HF Turbo - this was the 2 wheel drive version (not the Integrale) - after the heady delights of a Saab 900 I thought it it went like stink & handled fantastically for a reasonably powerful, but pretty old fashioned, front wheel drive hatchback. I was always working on mine & it was always a worry about what bit was going to fail next - I loved it but it was very fragile & it didn't take much to spoil the experience! The rust issue did it for me in the end I'm afraid - after spending a fortune getting it running right I found serious rust in the inner rear wheel arch & ended up selling it for only Â£500! It's still doing the rounds though (or was) because I spotted it for sale on Ebay late last year in Huddersfield (not from Leeds) - I never went to look at it but it looked ok from the pictures - I'd have been very wary of it though I think !

I always thought that top speed wasn't really the point of the Integrale - it was more the way it handled getting there that mattered? I don't think they are that fast compared to modern cars - after all 200bhp front wheel drive hot hatches are pretty common now &, after having been in my friends (now written off) Clio 172, they're a blast to drive & much faster than the HF (0 - 60 between 8 & 9 seconds & 125mph top whack)!

If were to get another Lancia (not that I'm likely to) then I'd still like to try a totally sorted Integrale


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL... Delta's... I went with a mate to try a 3 year old HF Turbo as he wanted one... I sat in it and started to do the usual tests you do with Italian cars to see what worked and what didnt electronically... i switched on the ignition and went to grab the indicator stalk, by the time I grabbed the stalk smoke was already curling up from the dash where it met the steering wheel! by the time we and the dealer had got the battery disconnected the inside was full of smoke! we walked, no ran, away.... eek. Shame, I was looking forward to having a go in it


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Back in the good ole' days at work when we used to get some interesting vehicles in for competitor comparison we had an Intergrale for about 4 months......well it could be justified as we were developing the Escrt Cossy at the time  , went like stink and bloody marvelous in the back lanes until you wanted to stop







f*****g brakes like butter, every other corner was :russian_roulette:

:lol:

But just gimme one of those Astons...either one...I'm not a proud man :inlove:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Theres a Delta that lives up the driveway of a house around the corner from work. I've never seen it on the road yet so I don't know if it's just a sunny day car or it has problems getting going. There's a lot of qualities that I like about them. I could never own one though as I don't really have the mechanical skills necessary for the upkeep 

A mate of mine owned a HFT, white I think, and let his missus drive it. She stuck the nose out too far in a blind junction and a truck took most of it off.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> A mate of mine owned a HFT, white I think, and let his missus drive it. She stuck the nose out too far in a blind junction and a truck took most of it off.


Hmm a Lancia modified by Scania....interesting :lol:


----------

